# Department of Homeland Security advises ...



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hope this it the right place for this info 

http://news.yahoo.com/department-ho...es-computer-users-disable-java-084354696.html


----------



## Rob Pearson (Jul 10, 2003)

I've seen some Tweets from different security groups and hacker groups lately talking about flaws in Java security.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

http://www.us-cert.gov/cas/techalerts/TA13-010A.html


----------



## Rob Pearson (Jul 10, 2003)

Official Java page describing how to disable it:
http://www.java.com/en/download/help/disable_browser.xml



> Starting with Java 7 Update 10, it is possible to disable Java content in web browsers through the Java control panel applet. Please see the Java documentation for more details.
> Note: Due to what appears to potentially be a bug in the Java installer, the Java Control Panel applet may be missing on some Windows systems. In such cases, the Java Control Panel applet may be launched by finding and executing javacpl.exe manually. This file is likely to be found in C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin or C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin.


Source: http://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/625617


----------

